# First!



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do I win??? What do I win??? Huh? Huh?

I'm 3 ::cough:: 7


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2011)

32 here. :batting: and hola!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Do I win??? What do I win??? Huh? Huh?
> 
> I'm 3 ::cough:: 7



You win a hug from me. lol xoxo


----------



## MattB (Dec 13, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Do I win??? What do I win??? Huh? Huh?
> 
> I'm 3 ::cough:: 7



I'm so confused...wha' hoppen?? I can't do my worrrrrrrk!

I'm 3::cough:: 7 too!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 13, 2011)

37 baby!!! Seems to be a good age to be around here so far, so add me too.


----------



## penguin (Dec 13, 2011)

34 for another month, then I level up!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm about to level up to Penguin's current level. 

Hello comrades.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in at 33! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Do I win??? What do I win??? Huh? Huh?
> 
> I'm 3 ::cough:: 7



So am I  37 that is lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> 34 for another month, then I level up!



35 here and you don't seem to have more power at this level


----------



## penguin (Dec 13, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> 35 here and you don't seem to have more power at this level



Oh don't spoil it for me! As long as I don't have to fight some nasty boss on this next level I'll be fine


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh don't spoil it for me! As long as I don't have to fight some nasty boss on this next level I'll be fine



You couldn't have thought of a better reply


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 13, 2011)

33 here and still think like I'm 18...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> 33 here and still think like I'm 18...



haha...me too.


----------



## Linda (Dec 13, 2011)

39 and I have to graduate this group in a few short weeks. 
Ugh! I am dreading the big 4-0.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 13, 2011)

The big 4-0 is great; we have hot tubs and an open bar over there.


----------



## Linda (Dec 13, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> The big 4-0 is great; we have hot tubs and an open bar over there.





LOL David. Don't lie. Lilly was talking about a hazing ritual. lol I have four weeks to prepare. lol


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 13, 2011)

Linda said:


> LOL David. Don't lie. Lilly was talking about a hazing ritual. lol I have four weeks to prepare. lol



I guess my deception was foiled before it had a chance. Drat!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2011)

Clocking in at 37.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 14, 2011)

So.....74 vintage was a good year hehehehe


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So.....74 vintage was a good year hehehehe



Prolific, if nothing else. LOL


----------



## NewfieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently leveled up to 31... just starting my 30's hoping they are better than my 20's LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that the 20s subforum immediately devolved into posts about how stupid subforums by age are, while all the other ages started chatting productively about things that matter to us.

Oh, the way we were!


32!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2011)

Turned 33 about a week ago.


----------



## hrd (Dec 14, 2011)

32 for a couple more months.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 15, 2011)

'74 does seem to be the popular year....checking in at 37


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2011)

36 and wow segmentation and fragmenting the people just in time for Christmas.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Dec 16, 2011)

Checking in...just turned 35 a couple of weeks ago.....76 was a great year!


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 17, 2011)

Linda said:


> 39 and I have to graduate this group in a few short weeks.
> Ugh! I am dreading the big 4-0.



Me too! Jan 10th I turn 40


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2011)

34 here.....birth of '77!


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2011)

Pinktutu said:


> Me too! Jan 10th I turn 40





That's my birthday too.  How funny.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 18, 2011)

I turned 36 in September.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 18, 2011)

Chiming in at 34. I think I'll stop here for a while though. I'm not ready to get much closer to forty.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 20, 2011)

33, will be 34 in February... which apparently makes me one of those crazy defiant Aquarians (at least according to those of my friends that follow that stuff).


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Dec 22, 2011)

I am 33


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 30, 2011)

33 here - until Feb. 28th, then I'll be 34...

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## JulieD (Dec 31, 2011)

33 baby!! Woot woot!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 31, 2011)

The 33 contingent is strong.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 31, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The 33 contingent is strong.



74 rules .....young 'en  hehehehe


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 31, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The 33 contingent is strong.



A week after leaving the 33 contingent, I would like to report that the next level is also a good time.


----------



## penguin (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm heading closer to level 35, and I'm hoping it's a good one


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2012)

37 until April. Eep!


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Feb 24, 2012)

37 here too, but only for another few months


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 1, 2012)

Born in 1978. Good year, lol.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

Sometimes I forget how old I am ...it's 36.

As Jimmy Buffet says....Growing older but not up!


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 13, 2012)

35 here


----------



## MattB (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still 37...


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 16, 2012)

Just turned 36... Oh well...


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> Just turned 36... Oh well...



Happy Birthday


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 24, 2012)

year of the tiger ..


----------



## DWright5 (May 22, 2012)

I turned 34 a few weeks ago, but I try to never act like it. The body likes to give reminders though.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 26, 2012)

1976. For what it's worth.


----------



## bobduhh (Dec 5, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> 1976. For what it's worth.


I'll second that.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2014)

36 years old


----------

